# Wood Goblin animatronic help needed



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess animatronics are the 'IN' thing this season. Mine is a spinoff of the Scare FX witch but will actually be controlled with a Prop-1 and will talk to the ToT's when triggered. My original design for the head movement was as follows:










In the photo above the head turn is controlled from the framework below the neck. Head tilt is operated from the mid-neck servo and the mouth is moved from inside the latex mask. For various reasons (mostly half-assed design and construction on my part) the effect was close to what I wanted but somewhat unstable and put quite a strain on the servos.

I'm now inspired to follow in Krough's footsteps and put at least the tilt servo and the armature for mouth movement inside the cranium of a foam skull:










With limited space the head turn servo will probably remain where it was on the frame of the figure.

My question this time around is: How can I reinforce the foam skull so I can attach servos/platform to the interior? I'm trying to save weight with the foam plus I don't have a Bucky skull right now. Plus I want to put eyes in the sockets of the foam skull that will show through the latex mask over the skull. Is there an epoxy/glue or other substance I could coat the inside of this skull with to make it more stable?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Not sure but maybe line it with fiberglass resin and fiberglass cloth.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Possibly what Darryl said. But with the effort and cost it maybe be cheaper to buy a Bucky skull for $5.15


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok..If you go to my 20 prop challenge link, you will see what happens to the foam when you try to mount servos directly to it...Holes...they get bigger too.There really is no way to securely mount ANYTHING to foam skulls without destroying it. Trust me. Now, Krough is right. Don't waste your time with the foam skull. Get a Bucky. I only used it to keep price down in the challenge, otherwise I never would have considered it.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Good advice from more experienced haunters. Thats why I come here! Thanks to all!


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

And tomorrow is the last day of the bucky sale. Better hurry and place that order with ACC.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I got my order in today. 4 Bucky skulls and a large bag of bones 'cause you never know when you'll need a bag o' bones!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

What bucky sale???? I looked at ACC and saw nothing!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

here's the price list/info on the ACC sale:


SPECIAL SALE VALID THRU May 11TH ALL ORDERS MUST BE PLACED DIRECTLY WITH
MARILYN LACK AT
800-541-3344 Ext 7454.




ITEM DESCRIPTION DEALER PRICE SALE PRICE

CH10D4 Skeletal Ribcage $21.98 $18.71
CHBAT Bat Skeleton Model $32.50 $23.53
CHC2L Bosley Big Cat Skeleton $44.98 $36.50
CHD2L Baxter Big Dog Skeleton $102.50 $84.66
CS20CL Clear Skull $20.97 $12.18
SEESAW Boneyard Seesaw $37.50 $24.02
SFB1 Skull Footed Bowl $23.48 $19.14
SWING Boneyard Swing Set $32.98 $25.74
VB25P Franken-Bucky Skull $49.98 $33.33
CH10D4 4th Class Bucky $78.48 $60.00
CH-S2 2 Pc Skull $ 9.98 $ 7.98
CS204 4th Class Skull $ 5.50 $ 5.15
WCP1D 4th Class Mr Thrifty $15.98 $13.98
CH95D4 4th Class Bart $39.00 $33.00
BONES1 Large Bag of Bones $22.98 $18.95
BONES2 Small Bag of Bones $14.98 $11.95


Thank you.........

Marilyn
__________________


The sale was extended until tomorrow June 15th! All these prices are good right now. I bought a large bag of bones and 4 4th class skulls. Total was $48.80 including tax and shipping. Order through Marylin tomorrow if you want the deals.


----------

